# cash handling procedures working in retail



## Carina1962 (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone work in retail that could help answer a question for me please?  It's not me, it's my partner who works at a motorway services outlet and without going into too much detail he is absolutely gutted this weekend because he is now under investigation because his till was out by ?20 and we are both really worried that he might lose his job over this.  Apparently it is standard procedure that if the till is out more than about ?10 then they have to do an investigation - can anyone else relate to this working in shop work environment?  can anyone please put our minds at rest?  have never come across this before, he has been (and still is) a loyal and honest member of the team since he started.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Carina, what a  horrible situation. If it's any help, when I worked in a shop (10 years ago) we had a few weeks  on a run when the til was ?10 down. We were all told about it, and for a few weeks you were only allowed to have one person operate each till - we couldn't swap around like normal. It never happened again, but I don't know if that meant someone had been taking it or if it was a series of honest mistakes. I know we were all super careful about not getting 2 notes stuck together and checking the change - so maybe that helped.

I wouldn't imagine that they could dismiss him over it happening once without any proof. They might just say he has to be supervised more, or they will count up him till more than once a day to keep an eye on things for a few weeks. Hope it calms down - I know it's a stressful situation to be in, but hopefulyl they will realise it has to be an honest mistake or miscalculation.


----------



## Willowz (Nov 1, 2010)

carina62 said:


> Does anyone work in retail that could help answer a question for me please?  It's not me, it's my partner who works at a motorway services outlet and without going into too much detail he is absolutely gutted this weekend because he is now under investigation because his till was out by ?20 and we are both really worried that he might lose his job over this.  Apparently it is standard procedure that if the till is out more than about ?10 then they have to do an investigation - can anyone else relate to this working in shop work environment?  can anyone please put our minds at rest?  have never come across this before, he has been (and still is) a loyal and honest member of the team since he started.



I work in a nightclub and if the till is either ?5 up or ?5  under repeatedly  (after being checked by management) then individual till training is given (often there is more than one person to a till, so that would include all of them) if it is a large amount I think over ?10 then people on that bar are searched. We're not allowed to take our belongings on the bar. 

Then I guess it would go to disiplinery. I suppose every company has its own policy. 

I widh you the best.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 1, 2010)

It is about 12 years since I worked in a shop. The procedure was we all had our own log on identity for the tills. If any money was missing, the till would be changed every half an hour and when a new person logged on. If money was repeatedly missing an investigation would be carried out and the logging register was checked to trace the culprit. In giving change we also had to ask someone to check us if it was out of a ?20 or ?50 note (unless it was something like ?19.99 or ?49.99), and if someone only wanted a pack of chewing gum we were allowed to refuse anything larger than a ?5 to reduce the risk of mistakes. That was 12 years ago, although friends in shops tell me the procedure hasn't change drastically. There are ways of working out when money went missing and who was working the till.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks all for your replies.  I think it came as a shock to him but he was in work yesterday and far as i am aware it is business as usual.  It was I'm 100% convinced a genuine mistake but i think it gave him a shock as he's been working there since May this year and although he has told me it has happened to other colleagues i don't think he thought it would happen to him.  I know that the woman who interviewed him for the job is 100% happy with him as he has proved to be loyal (they turn on him a lot when they are short staffed and has never let them down).

It did occur to me though that is it possible that say a colleague (or even a supervisor/manager) who say dislikes him could easily sabbotage and say (I know it sounds awful) but could they take some money out of his till when he's not looking?  My partner did explain that although he wishes he could, he cannot keep sole responsibility of his till as other staff can have access to it.  What can you do in that situation?  I feel positive that he will be OK but if he did lose his job, i would strongly advise he gets legal help as he could sue for deformation of character surely?


----------



## Caroline (Nov 1, 2010)

When I worked in the shop, if I had to leave the till I was logged on to, I always logged off so that the next person to use it had to log on with their password.

Many shops now also have security cameras facing the tills to catch the (fortunately) few dishonest staff and protect the good ones.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 1, 2010)

The procedures are that they will get a formal written letter and after 3 of these then they I think suspend you or dismiss you (not sure) but my partner happened to be talking to another co-worker who works in another shop at the services outlet and he said that he has had several of these letters and has had supervison on tills because it has happened a lot to him.  One worker, about a couple of months ago has been sacked because he was ?200 down and although he didn't steal it (as far as we are aware) the fact that it was down by so much meant it was inevitable he would have to leave.  He too apparently was gutted and will not have anything to do with the company or the workers, it's really sad.  If this is how it is in retail I am glad that i don't work in retail, i don't think i could cope with the stress.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 1, 2010)

I hated working in a shop with a passion. I only did it because I wanted a job. That was over 12 years ago, then I got a job where I was far away from cash handling and far away from dealing with the public so I am happy.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 1, 2010)

yes that's the problem, my partner needs this job.  He's studying to be an electrician and is at college one day a week but obviously this job is keeping him going hopefully throughout his studies as although my salary is not that bad, i can't afford to keep him in luxury   He also has a house that he rents out and no job to him would mean he will lose his house - it's not easy sometimes is it?


----------



## Caroline (Nov 1, 2010)

At the moment it is an employers market. I hope your partner does well with his studies as we need proper qualified electicians, it is a skilled job and worth the training.


----------



## Garthion (Nov 1, 2010)

I currently work in a shop, have done since July '01, our procedures for till annomallies are logical. First stage, if your till is out by ?20 or more, you are informed and told to be ery careful, second time, you are given your first verbal warning, there is a second verbal warning before a written warning then Disciplinary with the area manager. If i the Disciplinary you can not prove your innocence, you are dismissed for gross misconduct. This system is also used for attitude problems, including the use of foul language on the shop floor (I know this having fallen victim to it, having swore at myself but being overheard  ) 

Our tills at work (we have 4) can onlybe used by the individual who signs on (with an ID code and password) and is changed after that member of staff finishes their shift for the day. 
On a Sunday, our manager prints out the weekly till totals and puts a copy in the staff area, as an incentive for us to be careful, it is embarassing when your colleagues can see that you've made mistakes. My till, fortunately, is frequently spot on (after a 6 hour shift as well) and I start worrying if it is out by just ?1 or more asI'm usually very careful.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2010)

The only thing I can think of to suggest is that he log out if he's going to be away from the till, or someone else wants to use it. Always supposing that's possible.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks for all your comments everyone and glad to get feedback from other shop workers.  I do hope it will turn out OK for him but if it does, it will leave him on tenterhooks as to 'what if it happens again' through no fault of his own.  All he can do is be 'extra careful' when he gives out change etc.  He won't be a qualified electrician for at least another 2 years or so but hopefully it will be worth it in the end for him


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 4, 2010)

My partner received his letter yesterday and he has his 'hearing' on Tues, we both feel sick with worry.  Surely they can't sack him there and then?  how can he prove his innocence?  this is really stressing me out


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2010)

Easier said than done, but try to stay calm Carina. Worrying will only make the wait longer and won't change anything. I'm hoping for the best possible outcome for you both. He's innocent so he has nothing to hide and hopefully they will realise this and that he is an honest and valuable employee.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks Northerner for your positive comments, it's just so scary when you read the letter, it makes him sound like a criminal, what i don't understand is why they didn't verbally give him a warning, why in writing if it's the first time?  i honestly feel so sick that i'm contemplating leaving work early today as i just feel so on edge.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Carina,

Has your partner read his companies grievance procedure. If he thinks he should have a verbal warning first in accordance with procedure and they fail to do this, then he could have a case against the company.

If they were considering sacking him. he would possibly have been seen by now, or suspended on full pay. As this hasn;t happened it will more than likely be a warning but will go on his record for a certain time, usually 1 year if proved, so he should do all he can to prove his innocence.

Has he spoken to ACAS? I would definitely recommend giving them a call before he attends - or you could call on his behalf? Its confidential and they will make sure he is armed with the knowlege of what his rights are.

Remember you have rights against the company if they don't stick to the correct processes.

PM me if you need any more help. 

Try your hardest to do something to take your minds off it. By Wednesday it will be in the past.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 4, 2010)

hello Lucy, will find his contract tomorrow and have a look at what it says.  I'm just worried that if he can't prove his innocence (he's told me that he has absolutely no idea why his till was out by this amount) that he will be dismissed anyway.  The fact that he has still be allowed to go into work (he's due to work all day tomorrow) is a good sign?  Tues can't come soon enough


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just thought i would let you know to those of you that have posted on this thread that my partner is fine with his job  he hasn't been dismissed, he had his disciplinary meeting yesterday morning and it was just a 'slapped wrists, don't do it again' and they will take him through cash handling procedures again.  The problem was that he didn't check his float beforehand but the woman that gave him the job back in May was on the disciplinary panel and she said that she is very happy with his work (in fact before all this happened she told my partner that he is a good contender for a supervisory role in the future) and that hasn't changed.  This will stay on file for 6 months then it will be scrapped.  Thank you all for your advice (especially Lucy who told me about ACAS) and it really did help 'talking' about it - you're a wonderful bunch on here


----------



## tracey w (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad its worked out ok in the end.


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2010)

Brilliant news Carina a big weight off both your minds x


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 10, 2010)

Good to hear its all sorted Carina. Sorry you had to go through it!


----------

